# Lipoma Removal



## DOMEMARY (Apr 30, 2010)

Total of 3 Lipoma's removed from the forearm, each. 11403x1, 11403x2 mod 59. Dr. thinks it should be some other code, but I don't agree, just need other suggestions. DX used 214.9


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 30, 2010)

*Musculoskeletal*

If the lipoma was beneath the subQ you should be coding from the musculoskeletal section.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

